# How good are the Audioquest Turquoise interconnects?



## wacomme

I'm wanting to connect a Sony SCD-CE775 cdp to the Corda HA-1 amp. I currently own Audioquest Turquoise interconnects that I've had for several years. I don't think Audioquest makes these cables any longer. Does anyone know how the Turquoise cables compare to other interconnects, like the Outlaws?

 Michael


----------



## kwkarth

Never heard the Turquoise, but the Outlaws sonically outperform the AudioQuest Coral and Vipers in imaging, dynamics, noise immunity and robustness of construction.

 Happy Listening!


----------



## wacomme

I read that the RCA connectors on the Outlaws are very large. Do they fit the Corda HA-1 and my cpd, Sony SCD-CE775?

 Michael


----------



## kwkarth

They are on the large side since they are locking connectors, but they do *just* fit gear with standard RCA jack spacing. 
 (about 0.75" spacing center to center)


----------



## andrzejpw

kwarth: they DO rub together though.

 No problem, as long as you're careful. Scraping them together once won't hurt.


----------



## kwkarth

true


----------



## wacomme

You mean it's OK if they touch?


----------



## kwkarth

It doesn't hurt anything if that's what you're asking.


----------



## siniy

them are a crap. buy some 2 metres of rg214 and some RCA plugs.
 they'll outperform any interconnect in 300$ range.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by siniy _
*them are a crap. buy some 2 metres of rg214 and some RCA plugs.
 they'll outperform any interconnect in 300$ range. * 
 

No thanks, you can buy what you want, but I'll stick with the low cost Outlaws, thanks.


----------



## zbuddah

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wacomme _
*I read that the RCA connectors on the Outlaws are very large. Do they fit the Corda HA-1 and my cpd, Sony SCD-CE775?

 Michael * 
 

They fit all of my connections without touching, which leaves about 1~2mm of space in between the locking mechanism. They fit my Sony- DVP-NS700P's rca jacks just fine, with about 1mm of space inbetween the connectors. hope that helps somehow, cuz it fit my sony (assuming they make all their jacks the same distance apart).

 I got these from macdef (thanks!) in the group buy, these are 1.2m in length. I read somewhere I think from Hirsch"?" that he got the .5m had the older connectors on them, and his 1.2m had the newer connectors on them. Also I read from I think JML"?" that Outlaw were putting newer RCA connectors on their cables (assuming it was thier PCA cables). < smaller connectors that is. 

 So I wouldn't worry too much about fit. just measure it to be sure.


----------



## Hirsch

Outlaw has indeed changed its connector size so that there will be more space between the outer sleeves. This only affects the sleeve, not the connection. In the recent group order, the smaller sets had the old size connector, while the longer set had the new size, which is much more convenient. My guess is that the larger size connector will disappear once old stock is sold.

 Bear in mind that the outer sleeve of the connector is a ground. In any dynamic headphone except the Blockhead, the grounds connect at the point where the ground leads from each driver combine at the three conductor phone plug. Having the grounds touch at the connector isn't going to make a difference, if they touch anywhere else in the system.

 Blockhead owners should probably look for the newer connectors.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Hirsch _
*[size=xx-small]Outlaw has indeed changed its connector size so that there will be more space between the outer sleeves. This only affects the sleeve, not the connection. In the recent group order, the smaller sets had the old size connector, while the longer set had the new size, which is much more convenient. My guess is that the larger size connector will disappear once old stock is sold.

 Bear in mind that the outer sleeve of the connector is a ground. In any dynamic headphone except the Blockhead, the grounds connect at the point where the ground leads from each driver combine at the three conductor phone plug. Having the grounds touch at the connector isn't going to make a difference, if they touch anywhere else in the system.

 Blockhead owners should probably look for the newer connectors.[/size] * 
 

The Blockhead needs balanced inputs anyway. (A3m) so RCAs of any kind aren't going to do the job.


----------

